# [Deleted]



## xarazura (Oct 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 14, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yo! Since I unfortunately don't really visit this forum anymore (sorry for disappearing! I may come back in future for another AC game or on the off chance I get back into ACNL, but I do think I overplayed it and ruined it for myself already), I have no use for my TBT bells.
> 
> I just today joined Flight Rising, so far so good, I like it. I saw a thread some months ago someone was swapping Flight Rising currency for TBT bells, so I thought I'd try it too if anyone is interested?
> 
> ...



:O You can sign up now?! Sorry for crashing your thread this is just really exciting xD


----------



## Story (Oct 14, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> :O You can sign up now?! Sorry for crashing your thread this is just really exciting xD


There is a regirsation window open today. I'd hurry if you are interested.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

What is flight rising?


----------



## xarazura (Oct 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Can someone give me a reference?


----------



## Story (Oct 14, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Can someone give me a reference?



I messaged you on your visitor page but here is the site link:
http://www1.flightrising.com


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Could anybody give me their username so I can refer you?


----------



## xarazura (Oct 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank You. I just registered and I made my dragon obsidian and mulberry looks amazing. Named him dragendalf.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 16, 2014)

How much are you looking to buy? :3


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 16, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Well, as much as I can afford  I have more in the ABD so I'll trade at least 1500 BTB (not all at once, unless someone wants to trade that much lol)



I have about 30k I can sell you right now :3 How much would you offer for that?


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 16, 2014)

200 is fine :3 I just don't know how to give you the treasure xD


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 16, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hmm, apparently you can send treasure and gems etc. in mail, so I guess you'd just send me a message through http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=92878 ?
> Thank you very much



Ok! Just let me know when you see this and I'll send the treasure


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 16, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yay, thanks again! I'll send the bells right after <3



Sent!


----------



## xarazura (Oct 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 17, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## reiyoi (Oct 17, 2014)

I can sell you 396,000 treasure and 258 gems ;v;


----------



## xarazura (Oct 17, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 17, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 18, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 18, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 18, 2014)

UUHHHH
*Goes to website to see if there's a registration opening and cries because their isn't one >_< *


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you still buying? :3


----------



## xarazura (Oct 18, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 19, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2014)

20k treasure for 1 pocket full of bells? But I'd also want some items

at least 8 of these 

-Deluxe Range
-kitchen Sink
-Kitchen Corner 
-Flamenco Hat
-classic bed
-classic clock
-classic desk 
-cushion
-sketchbook
-kokeshi doll
-world map
-modern wood lamp
-modern wood sofa
-alpine low table
-alpine shelf 

a 20 gem bonus for all items on list too! 

interested?

if so my fc is 2165 7530 8086


----------



## Coach (Oct 19, 2014)

Someone please tell me when the next time you can sign up is happening!


----------



## xarazura (Oct 19, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 20, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 21, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 22, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 22, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## voidpup (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you still doing this?
If you are, I'd be interested in trading. :3


----------



## xarazura (Oct 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## voidpup (Oct 23, 2014)

I was looking to trade some ACNL bells for treasure. I have some treasure lying around and I'm in need of some bells. :3
I have 20k treasure, so I'd be up for trading that for 10 million bells.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## voidpup (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm installing the new Pokemon demo right now, so maybe you could could over once it's done?
It'll probably just take a couple more minutes.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## voidpup (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm ready now! I'm opening my gates.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 25, 2014)

Would you take 10,000 for 50 BTB?

*Edit:* Oh, looks like one of my dragons sold. I now have 20k to trade for 100 BTB!


----------



## xarazura (Oct 25, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 25, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 26, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 26, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 27, 2014)

I have more Flight Rising currency to sell you! 20k treasure for 100 BTB. 

I'll send it once you reply.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 27, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 27, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 27, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 27, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Yay more treasure  Thanks! I'll go ahead and send the 100 BTB now, just send the treasure whenever



Okay, I sent the treasure!  Sorry for sending it so late.


----------



## xarazura (Oct 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

I have _even more_ Flight Rising treasure to sell you! I PM'd you~


----------



## xarazura (Oct 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 29, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 29, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 29, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you have any specific RoR skins you're missing? : )


----------



## xarazura (Oct 30, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 31, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 31, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 31, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey again! I've got 20k treasure and ten gems I could give you for 110 TBT?


----------



## xarazura (Oct 31, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Oct 31, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 1, 2014)

I have 71 shrooms, would you do 10 tbt each? (I saw FireNinja selling it at that) Let me know ! ^^


----------



## xarazura (Nov 1, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 3, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 4, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 6, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi! I have 70k + 134 gems. Could you tell me what you'd offer for all that?


----------



## xarazura (Nov 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh wait, turns out I have 131 gems. ;( Would you still be willing to pay 550?


----------



## xarazura (Nov 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent!


----------



## xarazura (Nov 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 9, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 10, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 11, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Interested in any dragons here ? http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098


----------



## xarazura (Nov 11, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry, she is like the only one I can't sell ! Anyone else catch your eye? I could breed a pair for you, too~


----------



## xarazura (Nov 11, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Hmmm ... I'm going to see if I can get her for you ^^ I'll get back to you.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 12, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 12, 2014)

aaand I have permission to trade her to you!~ How much tbt would you offer? v//u//v


----------



## xarazura (Nov 12, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 12, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cupcakebby (Nov 13, 2014)

I can give you 350 gems. 
I'm on Japan time so we'll probably be going at this at different times. Lol. 
Let me know if you're interested in them.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 13, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cupcakebby (Nov 13, 2014)

Sent! Thank you so much


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 13, 2014)

Sure, 200tbt sounds great. I'll send the dragon this afternoon as I'm pretty busy atm!~


----------



## xarazura (Nov 13, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh! OK. I sent you a crossroads request


----------



## xarazura (Nov 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 14, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 15, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 16, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 18, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 18, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 19, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 19, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Coach (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I have 90k treasure I can sell for 500 TBT.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 19, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Coach (Nov 19, 2014)

Sent!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you!


----------



## xarazura (Nov 20, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 20, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 20, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm gonna play a ton at fairgrounds tomorrow, would you be willing to set aside 500tbt for 90k?  (I'm at 30k already~)


----------



## xarazura (Nov 21, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 21, 2014)

Great, thanks! *u*


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually think I'll wait as it's going to take me forever.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 21, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 22, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 22, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Coach (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi again, I have 10 Deepearth geodes to sell you for 50 TBT.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Coach (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you! Sent them over, let me know if there was a problem!


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 23, 2014)

*link to my lair*
Since I, obviously, don't really play the game anymore, all of my dragons are up for sale. Some of them are worthless, but others would fetch a pretty penny or are just nice to look at.

I think I still have about 20k treasure, too, if you want to trade that.
*link to a pearlcatcher male skin i'm willing to sell*


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 23, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Ooh how much do you want for Ezekiel and the other imperial 7382473?
> But yes I'll buy anything at all you have c:
> The link to the skin doesn't work though



Probably about 100 TBT for Ezekiel and 150 TBT for 7382473? But if you want me to go lower on those, I can try. uwu
I think (hope) that the link to this skin works. xD


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 23, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hmm I'll think about it, the prices are fine I just need to not buy too many dragons on impulse and be stuck with a full lair again XD
> Oh yes the construct of flame skin is one I definitely need! How much for that?
> so I'll at least buy the 20k for 100 TBT and probably the skin c: anything else maybe? I'm buying deepearth geodes at 5 TBT each, from today for the next week they can be found through gathering items in the earth areas  (I go for digging)


I don't think there's anything else, unless you want unhatched eggs (I have 1 shadow one currently). I honestly don't know what the skin is selling for right now, so offer? |D I'm not that picky.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 23, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Oh I'll buy anything, even food and materials  I'm very interested in that egg! Does 150 TBT each for the egg and the skin sound reasonable? If not I'll gladly go higher <3



That sounds perfectly reasonable. c:
I'll send them over now.


----------



## xarazura (Nov 23, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Are you looking for any specific type of dragon? :3 Also, I have a few skins and familiars if you're interested :3


----------



## xarazura (Nov 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

xarazura said:


> I'm usually most fond of imperials and skydancers but it depends on the genes and colours  and probably any level 25 dragons which I'd pay a lot for considering the price they tend to go for.
> Yeees skins and familiars, I'll take 'em  What do you have and how much do you want for them? c:



Hmm, I don't have any imperials I mainly have spirals xD But, one is almost level 25 :3 And for familiars and skins I have: Graveyard Guardian, Manticore, Mutant skin, and Pestilent Acolyte accent. I also have some battle items, but I'm not sure if you're interested in those xD


----------



## xarazura (Nov 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

xarazura said:


> I love spirals too, one of my favourite three dragons is a spiral  Let me know if you're willing to sell your almost-level-25 dragon, I was thinking for a level 25 with ambush and berserker stones I'd pay at least 2k TBT for.
> But yes I'm interested in all of those skins and familiars! I am looking for ambush, berserker, and eliminate stones if you have any :')
> Go ahead and suggest a price, I'm not sure what to offer since my brain isn't 100% right now haha



I can try to get those stones for you :3 And I honestly don't know what to offer, since I don't really know the conversion of Flight rising to TBT ;-; I also just got a Centaur Archer familiar from fighting, if you want it :3


----------



## xarazura (Nov 24, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, what familiars do you have/not have? I've gotten a lot of extras since I've been farming the coli : )


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Well going by my conversion rates I guess I'd have to pay a looooot for that Manticore XD I know the Mutant skin doesn't really sell for much, the lowest price in the AH is 19k/40g so I guess that'd be around 90-100 TBT?
> Hmm... Gah I don't know. Could we maybe work something out tomorrow? Send me a PM if you want <3
> And yes please I'd also like the Centaur Archer :')
> Thank you so much for offering these things to me!



I'll PM you tomorrow when I get home from school :3 Even if we did make a deal, I wouldn't be able to get on my laptop until tomorrow anyway xD heh, but yea that manticore is one of my most prized possessions on that game...gonna be hard to get rid of .-. xD


----------



## xarazura (Nov 25, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura (Nov 25, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Zii (Nov 25, 2014)

If you're still in need of Treasure, I have several million available. I'm also currently selling/trading any dragon in *my lair* other than my Skydancer progenitors and the Imperial couple at the end of the list on the second page. They're all Generation 1 or 2, and most are triple gened. =3


----------



## xarazura (Nov 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 28, 2014)

So dumb question. Now do you level dragons and find familiars? I mostly only dig and stuff. So I have like tons of materials and "other" items. I dunno how to get others. XD


----------



## xarazura (Nov 28, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 28, 2014)

Any of my stuff, dragons and I'm not sure what I have lol. In case the link dosnt work, just type in my username which is Chica
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=115590


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 28, 2014)

xarazura said:


> A lot of familiars can be bought cheap in the AH but they're actually found in the coliseum, which is also where you level your dragons  It's a pretty slow start but there's free levelling services up to level 10 on the forums, I can't find it but it's around somewhere.
> Some familiars I think can only be bought in the treasure marketplace, too, and there's the gem marketplace exclusive familiars. Some can only be found by gathering but I'm not sure which, *here's a guide to gathering items*.



Ah. Thanks for the info. ^^


----------

